# ?fast stop engine stalls!



## 92maxama (Oct 23, 2005)

Does anyone know why when i have about a quarter tank or less gas, 
and come to a stop kinda fast the car stalls? i have to quickly put it in neutral and start it back up.
The gas gauge doesn't seem to work right so when my gauge says a half of a tank, i think i have about a quarter tank so i try to keep it at half or more!
I think fuel pressure is not the issue because when i remove the gas cap alot of air comes out!

Any help would be much appreciated! thanks


----------

